# Shogun bicycles.



## Blue Sugar

I'm looking for an 80's lugged steel frame, horizontal dropouts for a fixie project, and i've come across this Shogun sold locally on Craigslist. It looks like a nice bike- good paint and workmansip- typical 1980s Japanese quality stuff. Based on the name I assumed it to be a _Japanese_ bike. But my research on Wickipedia associates Shogun with a _British _manufacturer, which doesn't exactly inspire my confidence. So what's the deal, are these bikes any good? Are they up to Fuji/Miyata/Panasonic/Nishiki quality? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Shogun was a Japanese made bike...The newer bikes on the internet have no relationship with the Shogun of old..

I've had a couple and they are very nice...on par with similar models from other Japanese manufactures of the era..

If my memory serves me correctly, it was a guy in Southern California that came up with the brand Shogun. Shogun was a marketing company much like Specialized.. He had the frames built in Japan, probably by one of the big companies.


----------



## Blue Sugar

*Thanks.*

Thanks.


----------



## bane

My friend has one with Shimano 600 arabesque on it. Nice looking bike.


----------



## greg75

I have a Japanese built Shogun bike that I bought new in 1990. It was my first race bike and I am really glad I have held on to it. Link attached if you are interested 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=158256&highlight=shogun+ninja

Like Dave said, I think the 'brand' is no longer Japanese, so not sure what they are now, but in the 80s a lot of the top end stuff was built with Tange No 1 and Tange Prestige tubing.


----------



## Reynolds531

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=79198


I leave this bike at work and ride at lunch and for some short work commutes between office buildings and labs.


----------



## cs1

Blue Sugar said:


> I'm looking for an 80's lugged steel frame, horizontal dropouts for a fixie project, and i've come across this Shogun sold locally on Craigslist.


Is this the bike: http://cleveland.craigslist.org/bik/1534743328.html



CL Cleveland Guy said:


> email this posting to a friend cleveland craigslist > for sale / wanted > bicycles
> please flag with care:
> 
> miscategorized
> prohibited
> spam/overpost
> best of craigslist
> 
> 
> _Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally!_ Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
> *Worlds Only Known Shogun 1500 - $3000 (SEVEN HILLS)*
> 
> <hr> Date: 2010-01-02, 9:10PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] <sup>[Errors when replying to ads?]</sup>
> <hr>
> Worlds only known example of a Shogun 1500 custom 18 speed road bike
> 
> 
> Bike dates from early 1980's possibly 1983
> 
> 
> Bike is in museum quality condition
> 
> 
> Frame is CroMoly Tange Industry No#2 Champion Double Butted
> 
> 
> Stand over height is 35 inches
> 
> 
> Center bottom bracket to top of seat tube is 25 inches
> 
> 
> Seat post is micro adjust, fluted SR Laprade
> 
> 
> Seat is Kashimax F1
> 
> 
> Cranks are Sakae SR 170
> 
> 
> Pedals are KKT PRO VIC II
> 
> 
> Drop bar is Sakae SR Custom Road Champion
> 
> 
> Down Tube Suicide Shifters are Shimano Z401
> 
> 
> Brake levers are Shimano BL-Z304
> 
> 
> Triple front chain ring gears 52/42/32
> 
> 
> Front chain ring Derailure is Shimano Elk Head FD-M700
> 
> 
> Rear Derailure is Shimano Elk Head RD-M700 long cage
> 
> 
> Front hub is SUZUE Sealed Bearing 3-K
> 
> 
> Front Rim is 36 spoke, 27 X 1 1/4 ARAYA
> 
> 
> Rear Hub is a SUZUE Sealed Bearing 3-J with 6 sprocket cassette & laced to a ARAYA 27 X 1 1/4 Rim via 40 spokes
> 
> 
> Brakes are BR-MC70 HK on front and rear
> 
> 
> SACHS HURET German Odometer
> 
> 
> Bottle cage & Bottle
> 
> 
> Under Seat Rhode Gear bag
> 
> 
> Front Kirtland Tour Pac
> 
> 
> Rear Rack with mounted Rhode Gear Panniers
> 
> 
> Brake Line mounted convex Mirror
> 
> 
> Really too much other stuff to list....really I'M SERIOUS....Only those who show up in person will see all the extras.
> 
> 
> I will not even bother loading pics....no person on earth would even think of this purchase without viewing in person.
> 
> 
> Do you want a RARE bike ? One of a kind ? In Museum Quality condition ?
> 
> 
> If your just a poser, want it and cannot afford it, jealous someone else is going to get it, don't even bother responding.
> 
> 
> Don't tell me "I'M an expert and that bike isn't worth that much"....Unless you can produce EVEN A PICTURE OF ONE.
> 
> 
> Bottom line is....this bike IS THE WORLDS ONLY KNOWN EXAMPLE of a Shogun 1500 18 speed Road Bike
> 
> 
> 216-447-0081 <!-- START CLTAGS -->
> 
> <!-- CLTAG GeographicArea=SEVEN HILLS -->Location: SEVEN HILLS
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> <!-- END CLTAGS --> <table summary="craigslist hosted images"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center">
> </td> <td align="center">
> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">
> </td> <td align="center">
> </td> </tr> </tbody></table>
> PostingID: 1534743328
> 
> <hr>
> Copyright © 2010 craigslist, inc.
> terms of use
> privacy policy
> feedback forum
> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://www.craigslist.org/js/jquery.js"></script> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://www.craigslist.org/js/postings.js"></script> <script type="text/javascript"><!-- pID = 1534743328; --></script>


----------



## Reynolds531

cs1 said:


> Is this the bike: http://cleveland.craigslist.org/bik/1534743328.html


He's either delusional or he put an extra zero in the starting price. Even if it was the world's only known Shogun 1500, a midrange importer-labeled Japanese touring bike carries no collector premium. He also doesn't know what a suicide shifter is, indicating that he has no knowledge of classic bikes.


----------

